# La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

*La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza*

E' stressato dal lavoro e ha rotto da poco con la fidanzata. I suoi genitori hanno divorziato e lui ha perso fiducia nei rapporti di coppia. Al momento ha deciso di concentrarsi sulla carriera. Fino a quando non avrà capito che direzione far prendere alla propria vita, non intende impegnarsi in una relazione. Ha appena cambiato casa ed è incasinato col trasloco. Non appena le acque si calmeranno lascerà la moglie, la ragazza e quello schifo di lavoro."

 					Secondo Greg Beherendt e Liz Tuccillo (autori di "*Sex and the city*"), l'uomo descritto è plasmato sulle *giustificazioni* delle donne. Tema su cui hanno hanno scritto un libro molto pratico, intitolato "_La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza_".

					 					E' capitato a tutte di incontrare un uomo che un giorno sembrava cotto e il giorno dopo era inspiegabilmente *scomparso*. Oppure quello che è davvero innamorato, ma purtroppo ha già una *ragazza* che non lascia perché non vuole farla soffrire. O quello che sta tanto bene con te (soprattutto a *letto*), ma non se la sente di impegnarsi.

					 					Spesso e volentieri le donne non colgono i molteplici segnali inviati per far capire che "*non gli piaci abbastanza*". Perché? Perché pensano che gli uomini ragionino come loro - ovvero nel modo più contorto possibile - ma non è così e poi perché è difficile accettare che non è l'uomo giusto…

*Testa la tua storia*
					Se volete fare un *test*, leggete l'elenco che segue (tratto dal libro "La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza") e valutate se vi riconoscete in una di queste situazioni. Se la risposta è affermativa, fate suonare il campanello d'*allarme*!

					 					1)	Se *non ti chiede di uscire*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Perché altrimenti sta tranquilla che lo fa. Per cui se non ti chiede di uscire non abboccare a scuse come "non voglio rischiare di rovinare la nostra amicizia" o "sono davvero impegnato in questo periodo".
					2)	Se *non ti chiama*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Gli uomini sanno come funziona il telefono. Non giustificarlo con "ha un sacco di cose per la testa" o "non ama le conversazioni telefoniche".
					3)	Se *non dice che state insieme*, non gli piaci abbastanza. E non prendiamoci in giro con "è appena uscito da una relazione importante" o "è spaventato dalla parola fidanzata".
					4)	Se *non fa sesso con te*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Se gli piaci non può fare a meno di toccarti.
					5)	Se *fa sesso con un'altra*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Non esistono scuse per il tradimento. Per cui non perdonarlo dicendo che "è colpa mia, ultimamente sono ingrassata" o "abbiamo esigenze sessuali diverse".
					6)	Se vuole vederti *solo quando è ubriaco*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Se gli piaci davvero vorrà stare con te anche quando non ha i sensi annebbiati.
					7)	Se *non vuole sposarti*, non gli piaci abbastanza. L'amore vince la fobia dell'impegno, per cui non accettare i "non mi sento pronto".
					8)	Se *ti lascia*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Rassegnati, anche se dopo un po' vuole rimettersi con te e quando non state insieme dice che gli manchi tantissimo.
					9)	Se *sparisce*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Dopo esserti accertata che non è ricoverato in nessun ospedale della sua città, forse non vale nemmeno la pena di chiedere spiegazioni, tanto la spiegazione è sempre la stessa: non gli piaci abbastanza.
					10)	Se *è sposato*, non gli piaci abbastanza. Se non si è liberi non è vero amore, anche se sostiene che "mia moglie è una strega" o che "è solo questione di tempo".
					11)	 Se *è uno stronzo egoista*, un dittatore o un vero e proprio mostro, non gli piaci abbastanza. Se ami qualcuno fai di tutto per renderlo felice.




che ne pensate?? io sono al punto 11 :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

Sono vere tutte... devo pensare se godano o no di proprieta' commutativa :carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono vere tutte... devo pensare se godano o no di proprieta' commutativa :carneval:



ci si scervella per cercare di giustificare....di capire...
ma la realtà è che gli uomini sono molto più semplici di noi e quindi il messaggio è chiaro...non gli piaci abbastanza...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

*come diventare una stronza....devo imparare!*

*Le leggi del fascino* Tutto quello a cui nella vita le              persone danno la caccia, fugge.​ Una donna viene percepita come uno              stimolo intellettuale nella misura in cui ​ l’uomo non sente di avere il cento per              cento del controllo su di lei​ Se vi mostrate dipendenti, si stanca.              Ma se non vi può avere,              ​ allora conquistarvi diventa una sfida.             ​ Gli uomini adotteranno l’opinione che              tu hai di te stessa.​ Il maggior elemento di discontinuità              tra la stronza e la brava ragazza è la paura. ​ La stronza mostra di non avere alcuna              paura di rimanere sola.​ Se la scelta è tra la dignità e una              relazione, per la stronza la dignità ​ verrà sempre al primo posto.​ Se lo soffocate, si metterà sulla              difensiva e cercherà una via di fuga ​ per proteggere la propria libertà.​ La stronza lascia all’uomo tutto lo              spazio che desidera, in modo da non indurlo ​ a temere di essere intrappolato in una              gabbia.​ Se gli dite che non siete interessate              a saltare a piè pari in una relazione, ​ lui si riproporrà di farvi cambiare              idea.​ Prima del sesso, gli uomini non sono              lucidi, le donne sì. ​ Dopo il sesso, succede il contrario.L’uomo              è lucido, la donna no.​ Ogni volta che una donna si mette in              competizione con un’altra, ​ sminuisce se stessa.​ Gli uomini rispettano le donne che              comunicano in modo sintetico, ​ perchè è il modo in cui gli uomini              comunicano fra di loro.
​ Se voi prendete la vita come viene,              lui sarà contento di prendere voi.​ Molte donne mendicano dagli uomini              qualcosa che avrebbero bisogno ​ di darsi da sole.​ Per l’uomo la donna emotiva è un              nemico​ Molte donne parlano troppo perchè sono              nervose, cosa che gli uomini ​ percepiscono sempre come un segno di              insicurezza.​ Se parlate ad un uomo di sentimenti,              lui vivrà il rapporto come un lavoro. ​ Quando è con una donna, vuole              divertirsi, non lavorare.​ Dovete mostrare che non accettereste              di essere maltrattata. ​ Allora conserverete il suo rispetto.​ A prescindere da quanto sia bella una              donna, il solo aspetto fisico non basta ​ a garantirle il rispetto. La facciata              potrà attrarlo, ma è la vostra indipendenza ​ che manterrà viva la fiamma.​ Più siete indipendenti da lui, più lui              si mostrerà interessato.​ Quando alterate la routine, quando a              volte non ci siete, allora sarà lui ​ a venire da voi. Gli uomini non              reagiscono alle parole. ​ Reagiscono al non contatto.​ Se non vi dà un orario, non avete un              appuntamento.​ Otterrete molto di più di quello che              direte con umorismo che di quello ​ che direte con la faccia seria.​ *Le persone che hanno davvero il potere              non spiegano perchè vogliono essere rispettate. Semplicemente non si              relazionano con chi non le rispetta*


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ci si scervella per cercare di giustificare....di capire...
> ma la realtà è che gli uomini sono molto più semplici di noi e quindi il messaggio è chiaro...non gli piaci abbastanza...


Pero' intendevo che alcune sono indicative anche per un uomo nel caso una donna si comporti in un certo modo.
Loro le hanno scritte e dato "un nome" ma a pensarci bene sono common sense


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

l'ultima frase è quella che preferisco!!!:up:


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' intendevo che alcune sono indicative anche per un uomo nel caso una donna si comporti in un certo modo.
> Loro le hanno scritte e dato "un nome" ma a pensarci bene sono common sense



hai ragione.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> l'ultima frase è quella che preferisco!!!:up:



Anche a me... le altre non so perche' dipendono molto dal carattere e dall'incastro secondo me.
Ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di essere rassicurate ed e' difficile che magari accettino determinate situazioni a cuor leggero (vedi il thread di MK sui viaggi di lavoro)... per me sforzarsi e fingere che vada bene e' controproducente, prima o poi si scoppia.
Direi che piu' che essere in un certo modo ci sono incastri giusti e sbagliati.


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me... le altre non so perche' dipendono molto dal carattere e dall'incastro secondo me.
> Ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di essere rassicurate ed e' difficile che magari accettino determinate situazioni a cuor leggero (vedi il thread di MK sui viaggi di lavoro)... per me sforzarsi e fingere che vada bene e' controproducente, prima o poi si scoppia.
> Direi che piu' che essere in un certo modo ci sono incastri giusti e sbagliati.



la persona giusta al momento sbagliato ?...chissà
il risultato alla fine è sempre lo stesso


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> la persona giusta al momento sbagliato ?...chissà
> il risultato alla fine è sempre lo stesso



Questa cosa del "momento sbagliato" mi lascia sempre perplessa e la ricondurrei al Non mi piaci/e abbastanza


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

*comunque questo libro lo compro )*

*contenuti*                           Prima o poi è successo a tutte. Pomeriggi passati tra i fornelli a preparare fantastiche cenette per il nostro principe azzurro. Mesi di noiosissime partite in televisione, di giornate con gli occhi appiccicati al cellulare in attesa che chiami. Disponibili, carine, presenti. E lui cosa fa? Ci molla. Per una che al massimo sa cucinare popcorn, non si fa mai trovare, si concede una volta sì e tre no. Una "stronza", in poche parole. E se fosse solo una che ha capito tutto? Perché dobbiamo prendere atto una volta per sempre di una verità sacrosanta. Agli uomini le "stronze" piacciono, eccome. Loro amano chi li fa stare sulle spine, chi dà loro la sensazione di non aver vinto completamente la battaglia, chi garantisce "stimolo intellettuale". Insomma agli uomini un po' piace "soffrire". Quindi, tanto vale imparare le regole del gioco. E la prima è: essere forti, indipendenti, sicure di sé. Non è facendo la geisha che otterremo l'amore e il rispetto di un uomo, e tantomeno quello di noi stesse, ma con l'autostima e un po' di sfrontatezza. A quel punto anche il nostro popcorn gli sembrerà un piatto da re. Spiritoso e pieno di dritte intelligenti, questo libro è un fantastico lifting per l'ego e per il cuore di tutte le donne. 





 


*Altri dati*

*Formato:*                 Brossura                                  
*Pagine:* 296 
*Lingua:* Italiano 
*Titolo originale:* Why Men Love Bitches
*Lingua originale:* Inglese 
*Editore:* Piemme


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

lo so si scopre l'acqua calda....ma se ripenso alle volte in cui se cerchi di essere comprensiva la prendi nel fondoschiena....

distacco, rispetto di sè, indipendenza, farsi desiderare....


sono cose che vengono naturali a tutte??

se così fosse saremmo a cavallo......


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lo so si scopre l'acqua calda....ma se ripenso alle volte in cui se cerchi di essere comprensiva la prendi nel fondoschiena....
> 
> *distacco, rispetto di sè, indipendenza, farsi desiderare....*
> 
> ...


 
Purtroppo dopo i primi due mesi di annullamento totale a me sì. E questo viene letto come disinteresse. Con catastrofiche conseguenze .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Purtroppo dopo i primi due mesi di annullamento totale a me sì. E questo viene letto come disinteresse. Con catastrofiche conseguenze .


 Dopo l'annullamento, l'interpretazione di disinteresse è comprensibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

Il problema è siamo essere educate a essere brave bambine per avere amore. Siamo convinte di dovercelo meritare e son bravissimi gli uomini a trovare il rimprovero "giusto" per farti sentire che, se non gli piacciamo abbastanza è colpa nostra. Perche se solo fossimo più magre/grasse, alte/basse, allegre/serie ecc cioè se fossimo un'altra andremmo bene.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo l'annullamento, l'interpretazione di disinteresse è comprensibile.


I know, infatti ci sto lavorando. Anche perchè l'incastro con uomini estremamente insicuri e possessivi è devastante.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

ma è un libro per adolescenti?
le stesse cose immagino valgano per gli uomini che non sono ricambiati da una donna


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è siamo essere educate a essere brave bambine per avere amore. Siamo convinte di dovercelo meritare e son bravissimi gli uomini a trovare il rimprovero "giusto" per farti sentire che, se non gli piacciamo abbastanza è colpa nostra. Perche se solo fossimo più magre/grasse, alte/basse, allegre/serie ecc cioè se fossimo un'altra andremmo bene.



soprattutto se ci facessimo andare bene tutto quello che fanno anche di indisponente


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un libro per adolescenti?
> le stesse cose immagino valgano per gli uomini che non sono ricambiati da una donna



MInerva...forse non ti guardi intorno ma è pieno di 40 enni uomini che non vogliono prendersi un impegno e che l'unica cosa che cercano ( e purtroppo bisogna ammettere che trovano) sono avventure da una notte e via...

quindi si..forse è un libro per adulti che continuano a comportarsi da adolescenti....


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> MInerva...forse non ti guardi intorno ma è pieno di 40 enni uomini che non vogliono prendersi un impegno e che l'unica cosa che cercano ( e purtroppo bisogna ammettere che trovano) sono avventure da una notte e via...
> 
> quindi si..forse è un libro per adulti che continuano a comportarsi da adolescenti....


 se è pieno vuol dire che ci sono anche tante donne disposte a passare una notte e via


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è pieno vuol dire che *ci sono anche tante donne disposte a passare una notte e via*


ce ne sono parecchie in giro, effettivamente. Uno dei tanti motivi del disimpegno crescente degli uomini...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> MInerva...forse non ti guardi intorno ma è pieno di 40 enni uomini che non vogliono prendersi un impegno e che l'unica cosa che cercano ( e purtroppo bisogna ammettere che trovano) sono avventure da una notte e via...
> 
> quindi si..forse è un libro per adulti che continuano a comportarsi da adolescenti....


Dere, però quelli che la pensano così a mio avviso ce l'hanno scritto in faccia.
Non so se sono stata fortunata io, però nella mia vita non mi è mai capitato di imbattermi "sentimentalemente" in uno degli uomini da te descritti...proprio perchè li rifuggivo come se avessero la peste!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è pieno vuol dire che ci sono anche tante donne disposte a passare una notte e via


certo infatti ho detto che purtroppo per noi è così...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Dere, però quelli che la pensano così a mio avviso ce l'hanno scritto in faccia.
> Non so se sono stata fortunata io, però nella mia vita non mi è mai capitato di imbattermi "sentimentalemente" in uno degli uomini da te descritti...proprio perchè li rifuggivo come se avessero la peste!



è pieno....e siamo in tante ad incontrarne così


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> è pieno....e siamo in tante ad incontrarne così


penso che siano gli stessi uomini che con altre si comportano diversamente ;
dipende appunto dall'interesse


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Mah... tante donne veramente non sanno come comportarsi di fronte a questo tipo di uomo... la colpa va divisa al 50% certo... pero' se questi libri hanno avuto successo ci sara' un perche'. Ripeto, le cose scritte sono common sense ma come recita la legge di Murphy (quanto la amo io?:carneval common sense is not so common... quindi ben vengano questi libri.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che siano gli stessi uomini che con altre si comportano diversamente ;
> dipende appunto dall'interesse



non penso visto che questi uomini si comportano così con tutte....

e rimangono single ....impenitenti


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non penso visto che questi uomini si comportano così con tutte....
> 
> e rimangono single ....impenitenti


La differenza forse sta nel fatto che alcune non li degnano di uno sguardo, oppure come li inquadrano si danno alla macchia...altre invece sperano di redimerli, per poi stare male per non esserci riuscite.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La differenza forse sta nel fatto che alcune non li degnano di uno sguardo, oppure come li inquadrano si danno alla macchia...altre invece sperano di redimerli, per poi stare male per non esserci riuscite.


 mah... ci sono anche parecchie a cui vanno bene uomini così...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah... ci sono anche parecchie a cui vanno bene uomini così...


Vero, però li prendono per quello che sono e non si fanno aspettative, nè ne soffrono.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Vero, però li prendono per quello che sono e non si fanno aspettative, nè ne soffrono.


 assolutamente, certo.  A meno di accorgersi, quando ormai è troppo tardi, che le cose sono mutate... e ci si ritrova incasinati.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> MInerva...forse non ti guardi intorno ma è pieno di 40 enni uomini che non vogliono prendersi un impegno e che l'unica cosa che cercano ( e purtroppo bisogna ammettere che trovano) sono avventure da una notte e via...
> 
> quindi si..forse è un libro per adulti che continuano a comportarsi da adolescenti....


40enni single? Niente matrimoni falliti alle spalle? Niente figli? Spero almeno vivano da soli eh


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' stressato dal lavoro e ha rotto da poco con la fidanzata. I suoi genitori hanno divorziato e lui ha perso fiducia nei rapporti di coppia. Al momento ha deciso di concentrarsi sulla carriera. Fino a quando non avrà capito che direzione far prendere alla propria vita, non intende impegnarsi in una relazione. Ha appena cambiato casa ed è incasinato col trasloco. Non appena le acque si calmeranno lascerà la moglie, la ragazza e quello schifo di lavoro."
> 
> Secondo Greg Beherendt e Liz Tuccillo (autori di "*Sex and the city*"), l'uomo descritto è plasmato sulle *giustificazioni* delle donne. Tema su cui hanno hanno scritto un libro molto pratico, intitolato "_La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza_".
> 
> ...


1) Non ti chiede di uscire, perchè si è stancato di chiedertelo e ricevere sempre un: NO, non ho voglia, non me la sento, sono stanca, uscire a fare cosa, e dove, ma perchè hai così bisogno di chiedermi di uscire, non stai bene qui?
2) Non sa più che ***** dirti ancora senza avere la spiacevole sensazione di seccarti le ovaie.
3) Non lo dice, perchè tu non fai nulla per rassicurarlo dicendogli di essere la sua donna.
4) Verissimo. Se smette di venire in cerca, fai suonare il campanello di allarme, ti toccherà sempre meno e sempre più controvoglia. Tu pensa a tutte le volte che ti sei negata però.
5) Certo. Perfetto. Anzi, direi, lo fa perchè proprio ormai non gli piaci proprio più. Chiediti cosa tu hai fatto per renderti piacevole a lui. Chiediti, quante volte pur sapendo che lui adora l'intimo della Perla, pur sapendo che si è dissanguato per regalarti certe cose, tu ti ostini a presentarti come la moglie di Handy Capp e dici: ti deve andare bene così. 
6) Vero. Quel giorno che la sua libido cala, so cazzi. Inizia a vedere tutta la tua cellulite.
7) No. Non ti chiede di sposarti, perchè tu non offri certe certezze e garanzie, o perchè non sei un buon partito, o perchè non hai ideali, scopi ecc....ecc...non hai le palle.
8) Ti lascia perchè è stufo agro di te. E tu contavi troppo sul fatto che non l'avrebbe mai fatto. 
9) ?
10) Dipende da come va o da come è impostato il suo matrimonio. 
11) Dato che è egoista e stronzo, convien sempre fare boni affari con lui. Infatti, temendo di prenderla nel culo, lui ti farà felice nella misura che tu fai felice lui. Far felici è una scelta non un dovere. Ma se tu, scopri che facendo una cosa lo fai felice, e tenti di convincerlo che può benissimo fare a meno di questa cosa che lo fa felice, per amor tuo, uhm: Non gli piacerai proprio per niente.

AUGH!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Le leggi del fascino* Tutto quello a cui nella vita le              persone danno la caccia, fugge.​ Una donna viene percepita come uno              stimolo intellettuale nella misura in cui ​ l’uomo non sente di avere il cento per              cento del controllo su di lei​ Se vi mostrate dipendenti, si stanca.              Ma se non vi può avere,              ​ allora conquistarvi diventa una sfida.             ​ Gli uomini adotteranno l’opinione che              tu hai di te stessa.​ Il maggior elemento di discontinuità              tra la stronza e la brava ragazza è la paura. ​ La stronza mostra di non avere alcuna              paura di rimanere sola.​ Se la scelta è tra la dignità e una              relazione, per la stronza la dignità ​ verrà sempre al primo posto.​ Se lo soffocate, si metterà sulla              difensiva e cercherà una via di fuga ​ per proteggere la propria libertà.​ La stronza lascia all’uomo tutto lo              spazio che desidera, in modo da non indurlo ​ a temere di essere intrappolato in una              gabbia.​ Se gli dite che non siete interessate              a saltare a piè pari in una relazione, ​ lui si riproporrà di farvi cambiare              idea.​ Prima del sesso, gli uomini non sono              lucidi, le donne sì. ​ Dopo il sesso, succede il contrario.L’uomo              è lucido, la donna no.​ Ogni volta che una donna si mette in              competizione con un’altra, ​ sminuisce se stessa.​ Gli uomini rispettano le donne che              comunicano in modo sintetico, ​ perchè è il modo in cui gli uomini              comunicano fra di loro.
> ​ Se voi prendete la vita come viene,              lui sarà contento di prendere voi.​ Molte donne mendicano dagli uomini              qualcosa che avrebbero bisogno ​ di darsi da sole.​ Per l’uomo la donna emotiva è un              nemico​ Molte donne parlano troppo perchè sono              nervose, cosa che gli uomini ​ percepiscono sempre come un segno di              insicurezza.​ Se parlate ad un uomo di sentimenti,              lui vivrà il rapporto come un lavoro. ​ Quando è con una donna, vuole              divertirsi, non lavorare.​ Dovete mostrare che non accettereste              di essere maltrattata. ​ Allora conserverete il suo rispetto.​ A prescindere da quanto sia bella una              donna, il solo aspetto fisico non basta ​ a garantirle il rispetto. La facciata              potrà attrarlo, ma è la vostra indipendenza ​ che manterrà viva la fiamma.​ Più siete indipendenti da lui, più lui              si mostrerà interessato.​ Quando alterate la routine, quando a              volte non ci siete, allora sarà lui ​ a venire da voi. Gli uomini non              reagiscono alle parole. ​ Reagiscono al non contatto.​ Se non vi dà un orario, non avete un              appuntamento.​ Otterrete molto di più di quello che              direte con umorismo che di quello ​ che direte con la faccia seria.​ *Le persone che hanno davvero il potere              non spiegano perchè vogliono essere rispettate. Semplicemente non si              relazionano con chi non le rispetta*


Quante balle:
Se vi mostrate dipendenti si stanca perchè siete una palla al piede e rinunciate a vivere in prima persona vivendo secondo le sue aspettative. Ma chi ve lo ha chiesto?
Se siete sfuggenti, 50% lui, non accetta la sfida. Oppure fa come la volpe con l'uva. Ma è anche possibile che conquisti una che se la tira meno e poi ve lo faccia sapere.
Sul soffocare ne convengo, ma basta fare come Michael Corleone.

Vero gli uomini reagiscono al non contatto.
Ma le donne non lo capiscono.

Vero poi sul rispetto.
Insopportabile na donna che ti manca di rispetto.
Chi si crede di essere?
Rispetto vien da rispetto.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2010)

Non sono tutte vere.

Ad esempio se fa sesso con un altra, oltre che con te, non vuol dire che non gli piaci abbastanza, ma semplicemnte che non ti ama abbastanza.
Se non ti sposa, può avere molte ragioni.
Se non è libero, non si renderà tale solo perchè gli piaci tanto.

Gli uomini sono meno rudimentali, a volte, di come li si descrive.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2010)

Al contrario, conosco un mucchio di uomini che frequentano e sposano donne che a loro non piacciono abbastanza.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Tutto quello a cui nella vita le persone danno la caccia, fugge.
> 
> 
> *Una donna viene percepita come uno stimolo intellettuale nella misura in cui *
> ...


 Queste le ritengo abbastanza vere.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste le ritengo abbastanza vere.


certo ,
ma al momento in cui  hai bisogno di leggerle significa che non hai la stoffa per essere così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Con "non gli piaci abbastanza" si intende provare reale interesse per la persona/donna, proprio in quanto persona.
Non usano i termini amare/amore per due ragioni: la prima perché in inglese (com'è noto) amare viene usato anche per voler bene e quindi, ad esempio, il fidanzato di lunga data che non vuole sposarsi vuole senz'altro bene , ma non ama abbastanza da aver lui voglia di impegnarsi e chiedere a lei di impegnare la vita con lui. La seconda perché lui può pure dire di amare (v. manuale.. "con te ho provato un sentimento che non credevo più di poter provare"), ma non è comunque quel piacere abbastanza da voler davvero stare con lei.

Il film l'ho visto ieri sera. Carino e, anche se troppo chiaramente costruito come un manuale, ha anche una conclusione che dà speranza


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ,
> ma al momento in cui  hai bisogno di leggerle significa che non hai la stoffa per essere così.


Lo penso anche io... poi non e' detto che a tutti gli uomini piacciano le donne cosi'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Non ti chiede di uscire, perchè si è stancato di chiedertelo e ricevere sempre un: NO, non ho voglia, non me la sento, sono stanca, uscire a fare cosa, e dove, ma perchè hai così bisogno di chiedermi di uscire, non stai bene qui?
> 2) Non sa più che ***** dirti ancora senza avere la spiacevole sensazione di seccarti le ovaie.
> 3) Non lo dice, perchè tu non fai nulla per rassicurarlo dicendogli di essere la sua donna.
> 4) Verissimo. Se smette di venire in cerca, fai suonare il campanello di allarme, ti toccherà sempre meno e sempre più controvoglia. Tu pensa a tutte le volte che ti sei negata però.
> ...


 Ehm non hai capito che si riferiscono a prima del matrimonio?


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ,
> ma al momento in cui hai bisogno di leggerle significa che non hai la stoffa per essere così.


certo, il carisma è innato non lo si costruisce.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io... poi non e' detto che a tutti gli uomini piacciano le donne cosi'


 no infatti... ma mediamente le trovo abbastanza vere.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> 40enni single? Niente matrimoni falliti alle spalle? Niente figli? Spero almeno vivano da soli eh



si separato....lasciato dalla moglie dopo 14 anni di conoscenza di cui 5 di matrimonio.

lei si è trovata un altro....un collega

e dopo 4 mesi che era uscita di casa..ci ha fatto un figlio..col collega.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con "non gli piaci abbastanza" si intende provare reale interesse per la persona/donna, proprio in quanto persona.
> Non usano i termini amare/amore per due ragioni: la prima perché in inglese (com'è noto) amare viene usato anche per voler bene e quindi, ad esempio, il fidanzato di lunga data che non vuole sposarsi vuole senz'altro bene , ma non ama abbastanza da aver lui voglia di impegnarsi e chiedere a lei di impegnare la vita con lui. La seconda perché lui può pure dire di amare (v. manuale.. "con te ho provato un sentimento che non credevo più di poter provare"), ma non è comunque quel piacere abbastanza da voler davvero stare con lei.
> 
> *Il film l'ho visto ieri sera. Carino e, anche se troppo chiaramente costruito come un manuale, ha anche una conclusione che dà speranza[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Con "non gli piaci abbastanza" si intende provare reale interesse per la persona/donna, proprio in quanto persona.
> ...


La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza (Titolo originale _He's Just Not That Into You)_

http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=55358


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza (Titolo originale _He's Just Not That Into You)_
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=55358



no intendevo che finale di speranza ha?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no intendevo che finale di speranza ha?


 spoiler
-
-
-


















Che una riesce, dopo infini incontri di uomini refrattari all'impegno e a cui non piace abbastanza, trova uno che le spiega come ragionano gli uomini che ...si innamora.
Un'altra mette alle strette il convivente che, dopo una breve separazione, vuole sposarla perché la ama.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

finali da film insomma


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> finali da film insomma


 certo ...se no sarebbe stato da suicidio ...uomini di una pochezza (come nella realta?)... gli unici capaci di empatia sono gli amici gay...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> certo ...se no sarebbe stato da suicidio ...uomini di una pochezza (come nella realta?)... gli unici capaci di empatia sono gli amici gay...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


>


 Sì lo sconforto nasce da trovare irrealistico il lieto fine (parziale!) e non tutto il resto. Il traditore è di un banale e meschino ...che è proprio vero...


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> certo ...se no sarebbe stato da suicidio ...uomini di una pochezza (come nella realta?)... *gli unici capaci di empatia* *sono gli amici gay*...


 che però, a parte l'empatia...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che però, a parte l'empatia...


Lavorano all'uncinetto?


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che però, a parte l'empatia...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


io sono ottimista..

rispetto a tempo fa ....sono capace ora di dedocarci solo due o tre settimane.....se vedo che uno non è in grado di trattarmi a pari livello...giro pagina -

e concordo con chi diceva che si svelano velocemente.....basta aver voglia di vedere bene.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> io sono ottimista..
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Al contrario, conosco un mucchio di uomini che frequentano e sposano donne che a loro non piacciono abbastanza.


Lo so, magari è solo perchè sono ricche?
Cos'hanno di speciale?
Oppure le hai sposate, perchè porco *****, ti ci voleva una donna in casa, oppure perchè volevi dimostrare a te stesso che anche tu eri capace di menarti una donna in casa e far famiglia.

Maledetta primavera...
Troverò mai una donna abbastanza piacevole per me?
No eh?

E l'alternativa?
La solitudine...se aspetto che "lei" venga in cerca di me...
sto fresco!!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm non hai capito che si riferiscono a prima del matrimonio?


Embè?
Allora meglio non sposarsi mai.
Dopo va sempre peggio, o no?
L'amore finisce, e dovrebbe essere sostituito da qualcos'altro che non si capisce bene cosa sia, ma ci deve essere.
Insomma, Persa, du palle, ma du palle...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, magari è solo perchè sono ricche?
> Cos'hanno di speciale?
> Oppure le hai sposate, perchè porco *****, ti ci voleva una donna in casa, oppure perchè volevi dimostrare a te stesso che anche tu eri capace di menarti una donna in casa e far famiglia.
> 
> ...


La solitudine fa paura a tanti.
Bisogna piacersi davvero, e non per finta, per stare soli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè?
> Allora meglio non sposarsi mai.
> Dopo va sempre peggio, o no?
> L'amore finisce, e dovrebbe essere sostituito da qualcos'altro che non si capisce bene cosa sia, ma ci deve essere.
> Insomma, Persa, du palle, ma du palle...


 Ma quelli non si sposeranno mai ...almeno non con quella che non piace abbastanza (a parte per la paura della solitudine) anche se una donna accetterà una frequentazione insoddisfacente in attea che lui cambi idea. E' questo che vuole dire quello che sembra un elenco di banalità, ma che vediamo ogni giorno ignorate.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> io sono ottimista..
> ...


 Verissimo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La solitudine fa paura a tanti.
> *Bisogna piacersi davvero, e non per finta, per stare soli*.


 Ai limiti del narcisismo, direi.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lavorano all'uncinetto?


claro que si... ti preparano bei maglioncini per l'inverno ... poi fanno origami bellissimi :carneval:


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La solitudine fa paura a tanti.
> Bisogna piacersi davvero, e non per finta, per stare soli.


Perchè stare soli? Non stare in coppia, creare alternative alla coppia classica, ma l'uomo è animale sociale, vive di relazioni.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè stare soli? Non stare in coppia, creare alternative alla coppia classica, ma l'uomo è animale sociale, vive di relazioni.



Le relazioni sono importanti...ma quelle sentimentali devono essere appaganti

non Voglio stare con un uomo solo per non stare sola.

voglio poter godere della sua compagnia con serenità---


se prima mi giravo indietro e vedevo solo fallimenti più o meno lunghi...ora riconosco a me stessa una maggiore stima in me....

ora so bene cosa voglio per me...cosa mi merito.non accetto più le briciole....e se ricordate il mio passato è un notevole passo avanti


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> claro que si... ti preparano bei maglioncini per l'inverno ... poi fanno origami bellissimi :carneval:


Poi si tromba il macellaio:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè stare soli? Non stare in coppia, creare alternative alla coppia classica, ma l'uomo è animale sociale, vive di relazioni.


Stare soli non vuol dire eremitaggio... (quello e' solo per i veri saggi:rotfl


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi si tromba il macellaio:carneval:


 almeno ti porta le bistecche a casa :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> almeno ti porta le bistecche a casa :carneval:


Piatto ricco mi ci ficco:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

beh, preferisco il gioielliere:dollari:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Io preferirei si trombasse un responsabile in un negozio di Hermes e tornasse a casa con foulards e magari una bella Kelly rosso ciliegia con hardware silver/palladium... comprenderei


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

vabbè, come ha detto la Litizzetto, i ghei sono in vertiginoso aumento... basta sceglieri quello giusto, a seconda dei propri gusti


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io preferirei si trombasse un responsabile in un negozio di Hermes e tornasse a casa con foulards e magari una bella Kelly rosso ciliegia con hardware silver/palladium... comprenderei


i foulards di hermes...alt , una prece:umile::umile::umile:


dicevamo...ah , sìche superficialità certa gente!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, come ha detto la Litizzetto, i ghei sono in vertiginoso aumento... basta sceglieri quello giusto, a seconda dei propri gusti


Ha ragione, devo  andare a cercare il mio commesso... prometto _ammore_ eterno e occhi ben chiusi


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> i foulards di hermes...alt , una prece:umile::umile::umile:
> 
> 
> dicevamo...ah , sìche superficialità certa gente!


Superficiale si... ma alcuni sono cosi' belli che pare brutto non incorniciarli e appenderli


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Superficiale si... ma alcuni sono cosi' belli che pare brutto non incorniciarli e appenderli


opere d'arte


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> opere d'arte


Se non arte sicuramente opere di altissimo livello artigianale, sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Farei di tutto per aprire un marchio di moda con le caratteristiche "etiche" di Hermes dove la qualita' del lavoro manuale viene realmente valorizzata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ai limiti del narcisismo, direi.


 Io mi piaccio, ma non son per nulla narcisista. I narcisisti sono sempre alla ricerca di un pubblico, non possono restare soli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè stare soli? Non stare in coppia, creare alternative alla coppia classica, ma l'uomo è animale sociale, vive di relazioni.


 Soli vuol dire non in coppia, non fare l'eremita.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soli vuol dire non in coppia, non fare l'eremita.


Copiona:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Copiona:carneval:


 Ti ho letta dopo...


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soli vuol dire non in coppia, non fare l'eremita.


Ed infatti era proprio questo che contestavo. O in coppia o da soli. Si può non stare in coppia ed avere una rete di amici che soddisfa allo stesso modo. Intimità compresa.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ed infatti era proprio questo che contestavo. O in coppia o da soli. Si può non stare in coppia ed avere una rete di amici che soddisfa allo stesso modo. Intimità compresa.



mah....se vogliamo raccontarcela così va bene..
diciamo che chi ha dei figli anche se è solo molto più facilmente accetta lo stato di singletudine.

ad ogni modo....vi aggiorno su un altro fenomeno...

un'amica frequenta da qualche settimana un uomo di 38 anni....
sembra carinissimo, attento, ...presente.

ieri sera escono insieme....e lui si apre....e le dice: sai...io sono arido di sentimenti.non riesco a provare nè a dimostrare quello che sento...





la mia amica era disperata....stava cominciando a pensare che fosse..speciale....

ma non immaginava che fosse così speciale perchè..strano.
che tristezza....hanno tutti dei problemi....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mah....se vogliamo raccontarcela così va bene..
> diciamo che chi ha dei figli anche se è solo molto più facilmente accetta lo stato di singletudine.
> 
> ad ogni modo....vi aggiorno su un altro fenomeno...
> ...


Mah...il più delle volte si dicono certe frasi per prepararsi una "via di fuga..."

Una giustificazione per quando inizierà a trascurarla (per caso con la tua amica dopo la fase "sei tutta la mia vita" è già passato a quella "scusa ma stasera non posso c'è la partita?")...diversamente non c'è ragione di dire certe frasi...

Tornando al titolo del thread...se uno è davvero preso, perso dietro a una donna, non butta lì frasi che la possono mettere in ansia/preoccupare ma cerca DI MANTENERE IL PIù A LUNGO POSSIBILE L'IDILLIO E L'ILLUSIONE DA PRINCIPE AZZURRO! :up:


----------



## Magenta (25 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' stressato dal lavoro e ha rotto da poco con la fidanzata. I suoi genitori hanno divorziato e lui ha perso fiducia nei rapporti di coppia. Al momento ha deciso di concentrarsi sulla carriera. Fino a quando non avrà capito che direzione far prendere alla propria vita, non intende impegnarsi in una relazione. Ha appena cambiato casa ed è incasinato col trasloco. Non appena le acque si calmeranno lascerà la moglie, la ragazza e quello schifo di lavoro."
> 
> Secondo Greg Beherendt e Liz Tuccillo (autori di "*Sex and the city*"), l'uomo descritto è plasmato sulle *giustificazioni* delle donne. Tema su cui hanno hanno scritto un libro molto pratico, intitolato "_La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza_".
> 
> ...


 
Sono ai punti 5 e 7.
E il libro l'ho letto tutto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

Forse non è sconvolgente che ci siano tanti uomini che non hanno alcuna intenzione di impegnarsi, ma che ci siano tante donne che non lo capiscano subito.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mah...il più delle volte si dicono certe frasi per prepararsi una "via di fuga..."
> 
> Una giustificazione per quando inizierà a trascurarla (per caso con la tua amica dopo la fase "sei tutta la mia vita" è già passato a quella "scusa ma stasera non posso c'è la partita?")...diversamente non c'è ragione di dire certe frasi...
> 
> *Tornando al titolo del thread...se uno è davvero preso, perso dietro a una donna, non butta lì frasi che la possono mettere in ansia/preoccupare ma cerca DI MANTENERE IL PIù A LUNGO POSSIBILE L'IDILLIO E L'ILLUSIONE DA PRINCIPE AZZURRO! :up:*


sono d'accordo....oppure ha talmente tanti problemi da non volere seriamente una relazione..con nessuna.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sono ai punti 5 e 7.
> E il libro l'ho letto tutto...



si alla fine l'ho letto anche io.

devo dire che il tizio con cui sono uscita aveva tutte le caratteristiche dell'uomo descritto nel libro....

il libro cita tutto ciò che un uomo generalmete fa per mettere alla prova la donna.....

e io ho sbagliato tutte le mosse

ma se le avessi indovinate..adesso avrei legato a me un vero pirla da manuale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si alla fine l'ho letto anche io.
> 
> devo dire che il tizio con cui sono uscita aveva tutte le caratteristiche dell'uomo descritto nel libro....
> 
> ...


 Meglio sbagliare ed essere se stesse ...e non tenersi il pirla... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio sbagliare ed essere se stesse ...e non tenersi il pirla... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up::up:

esatto!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non è sconvolgente che ci siano tanti uomini che non hanno alcuna intenzione di impegnarsi, ma che ci siano tante donne che non lo capiscano subito.


Forse e dico forse, chi non lo capisce subito in un certo senso non ha voglia di impegnarsi.
La butto li' per esperienza personale:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non è sconvolgente che ci siano tanti uomini che non hanno alcuna intenzione di impegnarsi, ma che ci siano tante donne che non lo capiscano subito.


Ma guarda che ce ne sono parecchie che lo capiscono benissimo e gli sta pure bene ... sono tante le donne che ormai non vogliono un legame fisso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ce ne sono parecchie che lo capiscono benissimo e gli sta pure bene ... sono tante le donne che ormai non vogliono un legame fisso.


 Ma queste non credo si lamentino, se hanno quello che vogliono.


A me fa impressione però questa ricerca di superficialità di rapporti, questa paura di mettersi in gioco con i sentimenti.
Anche se (se ricordate il mio thread economia dell'amore) è coerente con una visione dell'economia che vede nel consumo la soluzione di tutti i problemi.
Mi domando la nostra società cosa lascerà come segno di sè ...i centri commerciali, come nuove cattedrali?
E così nei sentimenti... cosa resterà di generazioni che "si sono divertite"?


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

che poi è un divertimento a tempo determinato, che diventa patetico e vuoto.


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma queste non credo si lamentino, se hanno quello che vogliono.
> 
> 
> A me fa impressione però questa ricerca di superficialità di rapporti, questa paura di mettersi in gioco con i sentimenti.
> ...


 mah... ogni società ha i suoi valori transitori, che verranno rimpiazzati col tempo. A me questo sembra un periodo interlocutorio che dovrà necessariamente sfociare in  una grossa crisi strutturale.


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ce ne sono parecchie che lo capiscono benissimo e gli sta pure bene ... sono tante le donne che ormai non vogliono un legame fisso.


 
Oppure sono donne che hanno tanta paura della solitudine....c'è anche questo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Oppure sono donne che hanno tanta paura della solitudine....c'è anche questo.


 Si ci saranno anche quelle... d'altronde con l'età che avanza quella paura prende anche tanti uomini.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

Minchia :unhappy:


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

E per paura della solitudine ci si attacca al primo/a che arriva? E che ci vuole?


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *E per paura della solitudine ci si attacca al primo/a che arriva?* E che ci vuole?


 c'è chi lo fa.


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia :unhappy:


 sottoscrivo il francesismo :carneval:


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> c'è chi lo fa.


Lo so benissimo. Ma mi piacerebbe capire perchè si dà la supremazia alla coppia in quanto nucleo affettivo. Se una donna ha paura della solitudine può pensare ad un figlio ad esempio. O si può pensare ad instaurare dei rapporti di amicizia che comportano anche la convivenza e il sostegno reciproco.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo. Ma mi piacerebbe capire perchè si dà la supremazia alla coppia in quanto nucleo affettivo. *Se una donna ha paura della solitudine può pensare ad un figlio ad esempio. *O si può pensare ad instaurare dei rapporti di amicizia che comportano anche la convivenza e il sostegno reciproco.


fare un figlio da sola per paura della solitudine è mostruosamente egoista; chi nasce avrebbe diritto ad un padre e una madre;
spesso non è così per destino....ma è un  altro discorso


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare un figlio da sola per paura della solitudine è mostruosamente egoista; chi nasce avrebbe diritto ad un padre e una madre;
> spesso non è così per destino....ma è un altro discorso


Lo so che è egoista, ma fare un figlio con uomo che non si ama non è peggio?


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare un figlio da sola per paura della solitudine è mostruosamente egoista; chi nasce avrebbe diritto ad un padre e una madre;
> spesso non è così per destino....ma è un altro discorso


 
Quotissimo. piuttosto che cercare di ammazzare la solitudine concependo un bambino innocente, è meglio attaccarsi al primo cbhe capita. Almeno è un adulto che prima o poi ci manderà a calci in culo!!!!


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lo so che è egoista, ma fare un figlio con uomo che non si ama non è peggio?


 Non è obbligatorio sfornare un bambolotto solo per il gusto di giocare.


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo. *Ma mi piacerebbe capire perchè si dà la supremazia alla coppia in quanto nucleo affettivo*. Se una donna ha paura della solitudine può pensare ad un figlio ad esempio. O si può pensare *ad instaurare dei rapporti di amicizia* che comportano anche la convivenza e il sostegno reciproco.


Nel mondo non si è mai al sicuro, ma da soli questo lo si avverte ancora di più...perchè è nell’assenza assoluta di sicurezza che sta la piena universalità di libertà di questo mondo. 
Gli amici ti lasciano libero.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio sfornare un bambolotto solo per il gusto di giocare.


Ah! E come si fa a decretare chi dovrebbe sfornare i "bambolotti" e chi no?
L'essere in coppia non da certo la garanzia, neanche quella di avere un padre e una madre, ne la purezza di intenti nel mondo un figlio


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio sfornare un bambolotto solo per il gusto di giocare.


E chi parla di giocare? Si può decidere di consacrare la propria vita per un figlio e non per un uomo. Poi certo il massimo sarebbe un padre degno di tale nome, e se non c'è? E se scappa?


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A*h! E come si fa a decretare chi dovrebbe sfornare i "bambolotti" e chi no?*
> L'essere in coppia non da certo la garanzia, neanche quella di avere un padre e una madre, ne la purezza di intenti nel mondo un figlio


niente da la garanzia mai; ma si cerca sempre di porre delle basi idonee (e questo vale per tutto nella vita)


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah! E come si fa a decretare chi dovrebbe sfornare i "bambolotti" e chi no?
> L'essere in coppia non da certo la garanzia, neanche quella di avere un padre e una madre, ne la purezza di intenti nel mondo un figlio


 
Io mi riferivo solo a chi fa uh figlio per solitudine. Non la trovo una motivazione sufficiente. Certo non è un decreto, è la mia opinione.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E chi parla di giocare? Si può decidere di consacrare la propria vita per un figlio e non per un uomo. Poi certo il massimo sarebbe un padre degno di tale nome, e se non c'è? *E se scappa?*


e se una tegola ci cade in testa mentre andiamo a prendere il latte?


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se una tegola ci cade in testa mentre andiamo a prendere il latte?


Se una donna sente il desiderio di maternità e non trova un uomo del quale innamorarsi non ci trovo nulla di male a fare un figlio senza coppia. E comunque madri single che si accontentano di quello che arriva, per paura della solitudine o per dare una figura paterna al proprio figlio non ne conosco.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente da la garanzia mai; ma si cerca sempre di porre delle basi idonee (e questo vale per tutto nella vita)


Ma sono scelte personali... non esistono basi idonee


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Se una donna sente il desiderio di maternità e non trova un uomo del quale innamorarsi non ci trovo nulla di male a fare un figlio senza coppia.* E comunque madri single che si accontentano di quello che arriva, per paura della solitudine o per dare una figura paterna al proprio figlio non ne conosco.


Neanche io... di questi tempi poi, meno che mai


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Se una donna sente il desiderio di maternità e non trova un uomo del quale innamorarsi non ci trovo nulla di male a fare un figlio senza coppia. E comunque madri single che si accontentano di quello che arriva, per paura della solitudine o per dare una figura paterna al proprio figlio non ne conosco.


 
Guarda che lo hai scritto tu Mika. Qualche post più sopra. A me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente...visto che ho due figli e li gestisco da sola, e so quale fatica e responsabilità comportano.


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo. Ma mi piacerebbe capire perchè si dà la supremazia alla coppia in quanto nucleo affettivo. Se una donna ha paura della solitudine può pensare ad un figlio ad esempio. O si può pensare ad instaurare dei rapporti di amicizia che comportano anche la convivenza e il sostegno reciproco.


 
Eccolo qua.


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda che lo hai scritto tu Mika. Qualche post più sopra. A me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente...visto che ho due figli e li gestisco da sola, e so quale fatica e responsabilità comportano.


Non parlavo di madri single, ma di persone che si mettono in coppia per paura della solitudine e non per amore.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Se una donna sente il desiderio di maternità e non trova un uomo del quale innamorarsi non ci trovo nulla di male a fare un figlio senza coppia. E comunque madri single che si accontentano di quello che arriva, per paura della solitudine o per dare una figura paterna al proprio figlio non ne conosco.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sono scelte personali... non esistono basi idonee


sono sempre stata dell'idea che l'idea del figlio nasca da un'unione e non viceversa e che la priorità di cui tenere conto è sempre di chi viene al mondo.
ovviamente massima libertà per chi decide diversamente ma rimane, per me, una scelta egoistica


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non parlavo di madri single, ma di persone che si mettono in coppia per paura della solitudine e non per amore.


Ma certo...su questo siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo. Ma mi piacerebbe capire perchè si dà la supremazia alla coppia in quanto nucleo affettivo. Se una donna ha paura della solitudine può pensare ad un figlio ad esempio. O si può pensare ad instaurare dei rapporti di amicizia che comportano anche la convivenza e il sostegno reciproco.


 


Minerva ha detto:


> niente da la garanzia mai; ma si cerca sempre di porre delle basi idonee (e questo vale per tutto nella vita)





MiKa ha detto:


> Se una donna sente il desiderio di maternità e non trova un uomo del quale innamorarsi non ci trovo nulla di male a fare un figlio senza coppia. E comunque madri single che si accontentano di quello che arriva, per paura della solitudine o per dare una figura paterna al proprio figlio non ne conosco.


 Mi fa venire i brividi il pensiero che scientemente si faccia un figlio per un proprio desiderio di maternità, che, certamente, è alla base della decisione di fare un figlio, ma dopo aver considerato le condizioni in cui lo si farà nascere.
Ovvio che poi queste condizioni possano cambiare, ma ignorare i bisogni di un figlio per realizzare se stesse mi sembra poco responsabile.
Poi se un figlio arriva (per un incidente vero, o provocato inconsciamente) è un altro conto.

Per quanto riguarda la convivenza tra amici mi sembra davvero utopistico. Già è dura la convivenza con chi si ama...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

A me sono altre cose che fanno  venire i brividi


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me sono altre cose che fanno venire i brividi


 sono convinta che , in questo momento, tu con la tua meravigliosa bambina  siate una splendida famiglia , molto più fortunata di chi si trova single e senza l'immensa gioia di una creatura...ma tu l'hai fatta perché amavi un uomo in quel momento, suppongo


----------



## Magenta (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fa venire i brividi il pensiero che scientemente si faccia un figlio per un proprio desiderio di maternità, che, certamente, è alla base della decisione di fare un figlio, ma dopo aver considerato le condizioni in cui lo si farà nascere.
> Ovvio che poi queste condizioni possano cambiare, ma ignorare i bisogni di un figlio per realizzare se stesse mi sembra poco responsabile.
> Poi se un figlio arriva (per un incidente vero, o provocato inconsciamente) è un altro conto.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda la convivenza tra amici mi sembra davvero utopistico. Già è dura la convivenza con chi si ama...*




Visto che non si vive in una sitcom chiamata Friends,è molto utopistico...

Io sono un pò di parte al momento,visto il periodo,ma non ci trovo nulla di male a fare un figlio per un desiderio di maternità.
Se lo si fa si suppone che si è considerata la propria situazione,anche economica,e si è deciso coscientemente di mettere al mondo un figlio da sole, invece che aspettare un ipotetico Principe Azzurro...
Per paura di invecchiare da sole invece no,non lo capisco nemmeno io.
E non lo farei per questa motivazione.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> Visto che non si vive in una sitcom chiamata Friends,è molto utopistico...
> 
> ...


io vorrei moltissimo un bimbo..ma non lo farei da sola...
perchè? perchè personalmente mi metterebbe davvero tristezza l'idea di non dargli un padre...di vivere tutte quelle situazioni che generalmente si vivono in coppia..da sola.
E' un pensiero ovviamente estremamente personale e ammiro le donne che trovandosi sole riescono a crescere comunque splendidamente i loro bimbi. ne apprezzo la fatica..e posso immaginare le difficoltà a cui vanno incontro.
io sola con un bimbo mi sentirei...triste.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io vorrei moltissimo un bimbo..ma non lo farei da sola...
> perchè? perchè personalmente mi metterebbe davvero tristezza l'idea di non dargli un padre...di vivere tutte quelle situazioni che generalmente si vivono in coppia..da sola.
> E' un pensiero ovviamente estremamente personale e ammiro le donne che trovandosi sole riescono a crescere comunque splendidamente i loro bimbi. ne apprezzo la fatica..e posso immaginare le difficoltà a cui vanno incontro.
> io sola con un bimbo mi sentirei...triste.


 Infatti io dicevo scientemente, programmato volontariamente.
Poi ho raccontato altre volte di una donna che conosco che ha avuto un figlio a quarantanni, l'ha tenuto sapendo che il padre non l'avrebbe riconosciuto ed è stata una scelta meravigliosa. Così come ne conosco un'altra che ha avuto due figli dal marito, sapendo che non sarebbe vissuto a lugo, infatti è morto prima della nascita del secondo, ed ora è nonna felice e non si può certo dire che abbia sbagliato.
Io non credo che l'avrei mai fatto ...anche se...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2010)

oggi ho letto una frase che mi ha colpito


" Un uomo che scappa perchè voi siete esigente è un uomo inutile"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oggi ho letto una frase che mi ha colpito
> 
> 
> " Un uomo che scappa perchè voi siete esigente è un uomo inutile"


 La condivido.
Ma chiunque scappi o sfugga, per qualunque ragione, è meglio che vada...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La condivido.
> Ma chiunque scappi o sfugga, per qualunque ragione, è meglio che vada...



e dove scappa?:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e dove scappa?:mexican:


  non ho capito...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non ho capito...



scappano...ma dove scappano? mica possono scappare da loro stessi in eterno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scappano...ma dove scappano? mica possono scappare da loro stessi in eterno...


:up:
 ...certo non sono in buona compagnia...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:
> ...certo non sono in buona compagnia...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono convinta che , in questo momento, tu con la tua meravigliosa bambina  siate una splendida famiglia , molto più fortunata di chi si trova single e senza l'immensa gioia di una creatura...ma tu l'hai fatta perché amavi un uomo in quel momento, suppongo


Io credo di averla voluta a prescindere, lo scrissi anche tempo fa.
Le condizioni ideali non sono le uniche possibili... amare un uomo non e' condizione necessaria, sappiamo benissimo che si fanno figli a ***** da una trombata e via.

Potenzialmente una donna puo' decidere per se stessa, andare a giro strombazzare e rimanere incinta.... possiamo negare che questo accada tapparci gli occhi e dire "qualunque cosa ti accada sono fatti tuoi" oppure possiamo semplicemente accettare la cosa e assistere il concepimento dopo una serie di esami, cosi' il bambino nascera' sano, da madre sana, senza padre ma da sperma sano, in una condizione economica idonea e attenzione il giusto supporto psicologico... roba che spesso un marito non da perche' impegnato a riprendersi la sua liberta'.

Ovviamente e' la mia opinione che estendo anche  ai gay.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Non capisco perchè sia così strano pensare che una donna voglia esaudire il proprio desiderio di maternità anche senza un compagno fisso vicino.
Il ruolo di padre recentemente è stato ampiamente sopravvalutato, imho. Sono sovrastrutture culturali che prima non esistevano. Intere generazioni di uomini sono cresciute senza una figura paterna di riferimento.
Comunque, a mio parere il desiderio di maternità si sta affievolendo sempre più, e spesso le donne si creano tantissimi alibi pur di non ammettere a se stesse questo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non capisco perchè sia così strano pensare che una donna voglia esaudire il proprio desiderio di maternità anche senza un compagno fisso vicino.*
> Il ruolo di padre recentemente è stato ampiamente sopravvalutato, imho. Sono sovrastrutture culturali che prima non esistevano. Intere generazioni di uomini sono cresciute senza una figura paterna di riferimento.
> Comunque, a mio parere il desiderio di maternità si sta affievolendo sempre più, e spesso le donne si creano tantissimi alibi pur di non ammettere a se stesse questo.


il problema non è il compagno ma il padre ; il mio ragionamento nasce in funzione del bambino, non della donna.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

Quindi a _incidente_ avvenuto una donna puo' scegliere per se, non per il bambino, se tenerlo o meno... ma non puo' scegliere per se' se avere o meno un figlio?
Mah...


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la convivenza tra amici mi sembra davvero utopistico. Già è dura la convivenza con chi si ama...


Perchè mai? E comunque si parlava di persone che si mettono in coppia per paura della solitudine.


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi a _incidente_ avvenuto una donna puo' scegliere per se, non per il bambino, se tenerlo o meno... ma non puo' scegliere per se' se avere o meno un figlio?
> Mah...


Infatti. Io da sola un figlio non l'avrei avuto, anche se poi le cose sono andate diversamente. Ma questo non mi porta a giudicare negativamente una donna che ha un forte desiderio di maternità e lo vuole realizzare, con o senza partner a fianco.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Infatti. Io da sola un figlio non l'avrei avuto, anche se poi le cose sono andate diversamente. Ma questo non mi porta a giudicare negativamente una donna che ha un forte desiderio di maternità e lo vuole realizzare, con o senza partner a fianco.


Anche io sola forse non l'avrei fatto,( anche se forse volevo piu' un figlio che un compagno) comunque il compagno e' come se non ci fosse... quello che farei io non puo' valer per tutti ne puo' limitare le scelte altrui


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io sola forse non l'avrei fatto,( anche se forse volevo piu' un figlio che un compagno) comunque il compagno e' come se non ci fosse... *quello che farei io non puo' valer per tutti ne puo' limitare le scelte altrui*


:up:


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema non è il compagno ma il padre ; il mio ragionamento nasce in funzione del bambino, non della donna.


L'avevo capito questo. Ma se senti forte il desiderio di un figlio, non pensi sia giusto crearlo e dargli la possibilità di esistere e vivere una vita, anche senza un padre vicino?


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avevo capito questo. Ma se senti forte il desiderio di un figlio, non pensi sia giusto crearlo e dargli la possibilità di esistere e vivere una vita, anche senza un padre vicino?


 
Onestamente non so cosa sia giusto in assoluto. E' un argomento delicatissimo che non consente nè generalizzazioni nè prese di posizione nette.
Molto spesso i figli nascono da un caso, o da un amore che non è per sempre. Ciò che importa è che chi li cresce abbia sempre la consapevolezza di aver messo al mondo un individuo che merita rispetto e amore assoluto. Tutto il resto gira intorno.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Onestamente non so cosa sia giusto in assoluto. E' un argomento delicatissimo che non consente nè generalizzazioni nè prese di posizione nette.
> Molto spesso i figli nascono da un caso, o da un amore che non è per sempre. *Ciò che importa è che chi li cresce abbia sempre la consapevolezza di aver messo al mondo un individuo che merita rispetto e amore *assoluto. Tutto il resto gira intorno.


 Questo è certo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè sia così strano pensare che una donna voglia esaudire il proprio desiderio di maternità anche senza un compagno fisso vicino.
> Il ruolo di padre recentemente è stato ampiamente sopravvalutato, imho. Sono sovrastrutture culturali che prima non esistevano. Intere generazioni di uomini sono cresciute senza una figura paterna di riferimento.
> Comunque, a mio parere il desiderio di maternità si sta affievolendo sempre più, e spesso le donne si creano tantissimi alibi pur di non ammettere a se stesse questo.



Non sono mica tanto d'accordo.
*Il desiderio di maternità è una forza biologica, non culturale, o meglio non solo culturale*. Non tocca a tutte (ovvio!), ma quando ti prende, è come mangiare, bere, fare l'amore. Lo devi fare e basta. Solo le donne sanno com'è (come probabilmente certi istinti sessuali li conoscono solo gli uomini...noi ne conosciamo altri).

Quanto agli uomini cresciuti senza padri, spesso... *non bene.* La figura paterna è centrale nella psiche maschile, sia in positivo che in negativo, non sarà responsabile di tutto come le "pessime madri" ma insomma...non è facile crescere senza un padre.


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2010)

Lo dico con riferimento alla mia esperienza, fuori dalle teorie, dalle prese di posizione ecc ecc...: ci sono giorni, o meglio situazioni, in cui mi pesa davvero tanto essere una madre sola, essere l'unico genitore. Mi pesa fisicamente (a volte dovrei avere il dono dell'ubiquità) e mi pesa emotivamente. Mi piacerebbe che il padre facesse il padre, non se ne fosse andato a vivere a 50 chilometri di distanza (sua scelta non necessità), e non l'amico dei fine settimana alternati. 
Eppure ha l'affido congiunto, eppure se ne frega.
In ogni scelta, mi trovo da sola, e ho la continua impressione di essere inadeguata.

PS. Anche in costanza di matrimonio non è che le cose andassero meglio...anzi, almeno adesso pervdue volte al mese deve occuparsene.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo dico con riferimento alla mia esperienza, fuori dalle teorie, dalle prese di posizione ecc ecc...: ci sono giorni, o meglio situazioni, in cui mi pesa davvero tanto essere una madre sola, essere l'unico genitore. Mi pesa fisicamente (a volte dovrei avere il dono dell'ubiquità) e mi pesa emotivamente. Mi piacerebbe che il padre facesse il padre, non se ne fosse andato a vivere a 50 chilometri di distanza (sua scelta non necessità), e non l'amico dei fine settimana alternati.
> Eppure ha l'affido congiunto, eppure se ne frega.
> In ogni scelta, mi trovo da sola, e ho la continua impressione di essere inadeguata.
> 
> PS. *Anche in costanza di matrimonio non è che le cose andassero meglio...anzi, almeno adesso pervdue volte al mese deve occuparsene*.


 Questa parola dice tutto. Alla fine tanti uomini vedono il rapporto coi figli come un dovere...


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quanto agli uomini cresciuti senza padri, spesso... *non bene.* La figura paterna è centrale nella psiche maschile, sia in positivo che in negativo, non sarà responsabile di tutto come le "pessime madri" ma insomma...non è facile crescere senza un padre.


Nella psiche maschile e nella psiche femminile.


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Nella psiche maschile e nella psiche femminile.


senza dubbio.


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa parola dice tutto. Alla fine tanti uomini vedono il rapporto coi figli come un dovere...


Forse sarebbe ora che i padri vivessero la paternità senza mediazioni. Se la mamma è sempre la mamma non è per colpa delle donne (o meglio non solo).


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe ora che i padri vivessero la paternità senza mediazioni. Se la mamma è sempre la mamma non è per colpa delle donne (o meglio non solo).


Vero. Rinuncerei molto volentieri a fare la super donna (cosa che tra l'altro non mi riesce per nulla), delegando all'altro genitore, anzi vorrei che lui non delegasse a me.
Mi chiedo, e lo dico senza polemiche, se tutti quei padri separati che si incatenano contro le sentenze di affido del giudice, lo facciano per avere una più cospicua e sacrosanta presenza nella vita dei figli, o se invece non lo facciano per l'ottenimento della casa coniugale.

Chiaro, che non sto generalizzando, sono convinta che vi siano dei buoni padri.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Nella psiche maschile e nella psiche femminile.


No, nella formazione di una identità compiuta la figura paterna è molto più importante per un bambino. Su questo tutti gli psicoterapeuti sono concordi.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe ora che i padri vivessero la paternità senza mediazioni. Se la mamma è sempre la mamma non è per colpa delle donne (o meglio non solo).


La mamma sarà sempre la mamma... a prescindere. A meno che tu non voglia stravolgere la biologia.


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La mamma sarà sempre la mamma... a prescindere. A meno che tu non voglia stravolgere la biologia.


Ma dài, che hai capito cosa si intende. Nessuno pretende di far partorire o allattare un uomo.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma dài, che hai capito cosa si intende. Nessuno pretende di* far partorire o allattare* un uomo.


questo ha delle conseguenze psicologiche da non sottovalutare, nella differenziazione dei rapporti. Ripeto, la mamma sarà sempre la mamma.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vero. Rinuncerei molto volentieri a fare la super donna (*cosa che tra l'altro non mi riesce per nulla)*,  .



Siamo in due!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6i96d1BZgQ


In each tear 
there’s a lesson, (there’s a lesson) 
Makes you wiser than before ( wiser) 
Makes you stronger than you know (stronger) 
and each tear (each tear) 
Brings you closer to your dreams 
No mistake, no heartbreak 
Can take away what you're meant to be


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avevo capito questo. Ma se senti forte il desiderio di un figlio, non pensi sia giusto crearlo e dargli la possibilità di esistere e vivere una vita, anche senza un padre vicino?





moltimodi ha detto:


> No, nella formazione di una identità compiuta la figura paterna è molto più importante per un bambino. Su questo tutti gli psicoterapeuti sono concordi.


direi che ti sei risposto da solo


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che ti sei risposto da solo


 no.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no.


copriti il pisello , sciagurato:racchia:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> copriti il pisello , sciagurato:racchia:


e perchè mai? :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e perchè mai? :carneval:


C'ha ragione sai... poi con di fianco "Utente esperto" non ti si puo' proprio guardare:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ha ragione sai... poi con di fianco "Utente esperto" non ti si puo' proprio guardare:unhappy:


ma che ne so... mica ce l'ho scritto io utente esperto, è qualcosa di automatico...
Il pisello al vento è di buon auspicio, non lo tolgo proprio :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Segnalato! Spero ti bannino una buona volta


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

*aveva ragione froid...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalato! Spero ti bannino una buona volta


... soffrite di invidia del pene :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ha ragione sai... poi con di fianco "Utente esperto" non ti si puo' proprio guardare:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... soffrite di invidia del pene :carneval:


Si ma non l'ha detta tutta... voi soffrite di invidia delle tette


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... soffrite di invidia del pene :carneval:


E perchè mai...?
Hai appena detto che la mamma è sempre la mamma. Noi abbiamo le tette!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non l'ha detta tutta... voi soffrite di invidia delle tette


E non ci siamo messe d'accordo!!!:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Diglielo saltando...boing...boing... vedi come crepa :racchia:


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Diglielo saltando...boing...boing... vedi come crepa :racchia:


 
Conviene che salti tu, che sei più giovane....:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Conviene che salti tu, che sei più giovane....:mexican:


Ti giuro che se salto io cambia poco... aspettiamo l'ingresso di una quarta in sala?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non l'ha detta tutta... voi soffrite di invidia delle tette


 allora aveva ragione platone...
A me non piacerebbe proprio avere le tette...  scomode da morire, poi ve le ingabbiate sempre con quei reggiseni... orrore!!!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Conviene che salti tu, che sei più giovane....:mexican:


 dai, almeno saltella un pochino :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> allora aveva ragione platone...
> A me non piacerebbe proprio avere le tette...  *scomode da morire*, poi ve le ingabbiate sempre con quei reggiseni... orrore!!!!


Si va bene... invece un pisello che penzola tra le gambe e' comodissimo:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si va bene... invece un pisello che penzola tra le gambe e' comodissimo:unhappy:


 beh ma mica tutti sono J. Holmes :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh ma mica tutti sono J. Holmes :carneval:


Stesso vale per le tette PRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Pentiti!


----------



## Magenta (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> allora aveva ragione platone...
> A me non piacerebbe proprio avere le tette...  scomode da morire, poi ve le ingabbiate sempre con quei reggiseni... orrore!!!!





Lettrice ha detto:


> Si va bene... invece un pisello che penzola tra le gambe e' comodissimo:unhappy:


 
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ragazzi non ho parole, mi fate morir dal ridere
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi diverto sempre a vedere come si svolgono i thread.
Questo è stato aperto con il pretesto del Libro,e siamo finiti ...così... discutendo se sia più comodo avere le tette o il pisello...
è una gabbia di matti questa, non un forum...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stesso vale per le tette PRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> Pentiti!


 No, sono comunque più scomode :carneval:  Già il fatto del reggiseno lo dimostra... io e te portiamo le mutande, ma io mica mi devo fasciare il petto...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, sono comunque più scomode :carneval:  Già il fatto del reggiseno lo dimostra... io e te portiamo le mutande, ma io mica mi devo fasciare il petto...



Ma c'hai le mutande porco dinci! Se non porti (pudescio) scommeto che John Holmes le portava fuori dal set:carneval:

Il reggiseno non e' per renderle piu' comode... per sostenere se necessario o un vezzo in altri casi:rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ragazzi non ho parole, mi fate morir dal ridere
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



è la cosa più bella del forum!!!!:up:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ragazzi non ho parole, mi fate morir dal ridere
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ed hanno pure lasciato la porta aperta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ed hanno pure lasciato la porta aperta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma posso io frequentare un forum dove ci sta un tizio che se ne sta tomo tomo, cacchio, cacchio col pitoncino che danza al suono del flauto:racchia:

e pretende pure di discutere seriamente, ma si può?:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma posso io frequentare un forum dove ci sta un tizio che se ne sta tomo tomo, cacchio, cacchio col pitoncino che danza al suono del flauto:racchia:
> 
> *e pretende pure di discutere seriamente, ma si può*?:singleeye:


proprio per questo lo pretendo... serietà interiore mascherata dalla goliardia


----------

